
text bomb: crashing iOS and macOS with a single text message - 68c12c16
https://www.grahamcluley.com/chaios-bug-crash-ios-macos-messages/
======
68c12c16
looks that the original article hosted on github revealing the actual content
of this exploit has been taken down for the time being, possibly out of the
fear that it may cause some actual problems to people's apple systems -- as
this issue has not been fixed by Apple yet...

but for those who are nerd-sniped and intrigued to find out how this bug works
-- for fun and for curiosity, the archive.org still hosts some copies of the
code:

    
    
      view-source:https://web.archive.org/web/20180117063656/https://iabem97.github.io/chaiOS/
    

google chrome browser seems to have disabled the display of the content but
other browsers may still be fine with it...

Last but not least, we are nice and gentle hackers and not those ignoble
script kiddies, right? So don't use it to do harm to others...

